# Game #18: Nets @ Cavs (12/9/2005)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*VS* 

*New Jersey Nets* *(8-9) @* *Cleveland Cavaliers* *(11-6)*

_*STARTERS*_


*BENCH*


*TIME:* 4:30 pm PT, 7:30 pm ET
*TV:* *ESPN*, FSOhio
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Quicken Loans Arena*, Cleveland, Ohio

Coming off a big road win against the Kings, the Cavaliers head home to face the Nets. With defense being a consistent problem for Cleveland, they must watch out for the big 3 of Kidd, Carter and Jefferson. Coach Brown should try and establish Zydrunas early in similar fashion to the Sacramento game. Cleveland needs to attack the glass, be big, physical, nasty. One of this game’s subplots is Jeff McInnis’ return to Cleveland. The crowd is going to boo him. While it’s just another game, Cleveland probably wants this one a little more.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Who doesn't want this one? This is the team that beat us out for the last spot.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I'd like to see Cleveland scab-pick whenever McInnis hits the floor. Run the pick-and-roll on his side of the floor like it's going out of style. Find favorable match ups, then exploit them. 

This will probably be another night where we get seriously outplayed at the PG spot. If we're getting burned, Damon better be hitting his three-pointers well or he won't be very valuable. We've been a broken record the last few games but it has to be said again: if Damon isn't nailing bombs, he can't be out there when Kidd is playing (or even McInnis if he's hitting shots).


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This is good matchup for Snow. Kidd is a big physical point who is no longer that quick: ideal for a big physical defender who is also no longer quick.

It will be hilarious when McInnis and Jones are in there together: I bet both teams will go pick and roll immediately.

No excuses in this one we have a PG defender who matches up well with there PG in terms of defense. Our next two best players play at the same position as the Nets next two. But we should hold a big edge inside with Z and Gooden playing well this year. Plus the biggest reason: it's at home so go Cavs revenge last year now


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Yea I don't see our guys letting NJ waltz in the Q and get a win after they knocked us out last year (plus they have Jmac). 

VC always comes to play against us, and Jefferson will be a tough matchup for Lebron defensively. I thought Bron had a solid night defensively against Sac-Town so let's see if he can bring the effort consistently.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^Also It will be great watching Jmac get torched as has been said! Pick and roll all night long :cheers:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This game is on ESPN. But it's at home. I forget. Is that an L? But a close L?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^Ahh man I didn't even notice it's on ESPN 

Rack up another loss or flat performance.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Well we beat Orlando on national TV lol


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Yahoo! | NBA | New Jersey Nets/Cleveland Cavaliers Preview*











> *New Jersey Nets/Cleveland Cavaliers Preview*
> 
> Vince Carter and the New Jersey Nets will try to climb back to .500 when they visit LeBron James and the Cleveland Cavaliers.
> 
> ...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Hope VC can continue his unbeaten run against Bron. Good luck on the game, it should be real fun. You all have a stud in Bron.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think this is a game where Luke needs to play more. Put Hughes on Kidd, Luke on Carter, Lebron on Jefferson.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Another typical national TV game.
Don't know why I even bother to watch these games on National TV. The Cavs get embarrassed every time.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Is Walton blind: Gooden was completely hacked on the shot


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

This reminds me of the other game where we started 1-10. You just can't do well coming out like that.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Good perfect VC: I'm sort of glad he hit that dumb 3 - here's hoping he continues to shoot that the rest of the game


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

WTF these are terrible calls


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Again WTF are these calls


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Look at the bright side, at least we're somewhat in the game. I'm shocked Jersey isn't up 10-12 points right now. Seriously.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Jesus Z lose a rebound off a FT?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Are we playing at home here? This is BULL****


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why in God's name is Mike Wilks seeing PT?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

As much as I hate it, RJ does crafty moves like that time to time. He's a smart, heady guy. If you can pull that off, I guess you should keep doing it.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This is one of the most crappily officiated games I've seen and all the calls are going aganist us AT HOME


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland is down 10 points at the end of the first quarter (29-19). I had a hard time watching this quarter; it easily was one of the worst opening quarters I've seen from Cleveland in some time.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

God I cannot stand Bill Walton he sounds like he just got high before coming into the game. Half of the things he say don't make any sense


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

remy23 said:


> Cleveland is down 10 points at the end of the first quarter (29-19). I had a hard time watching this quarter; it easily was one of the worst opening quarters I've seen from Cleveland in some time.


Ha. And that's saying something. The Cavs have had some terrible opening quarters this season.
Nobody on the team has done anything of note tonight.

I hate when this team plays from behind all game.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Snow/Jones combination being run.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Just keep this game btw 5-10 till Halftime


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Jesus that was a sick dunk by Lebron


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James with the dunk and Jersey calls time out. For as terrible as it's been, we're in the game. Don't ask me how.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Dr. J like on that one


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Agree the Nets really should be up by 20 or so. Again Lebron is the only one doing anything of note right now


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why double off Cliff Robinson of all people: doesn't make sense


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James is coming on and Z had a nice stretch. So really it's 2 against 5.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Just give the ball to Lebron every single time right now no else is doing squat


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> Agree the Nets really should be up by 20 or so.


It's 17 right now.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

National TV = Blowout every single time. I should start betting against the Cavs whenever they play on television.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This is the problem with trying to get Z involved early: he's get no one else going and there is no offensive moevement


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Under 10 that's all we need


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

D. Jones for 3! Cleveland is still somewhat in this game. What a bizarre night.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Keep getting Lebron in the post: even if he misses he draws so much attention we're getting boards and the like


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Huge sequence was James missing the 3 and Carter hitting his...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Z scores and is fouled.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland is down 8 at the end of the first half (54-46).


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

It was a good shot: Lebron and Z have been the only 2 guys taking good shots out there


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

The dual edged sword of getting Z involved: slows the game down and gets no one else involved


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Enough with getting Z involved please


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

It's a pattern of: fall down a good deal, claw back and get buried again. *sigh*


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wow. Lebron puts in a layup and the Nets call a timeout right away. I don't really think that layup was the start of anything. If anything this timeout gives Brown a free shot at his own team.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This team needs to run with Lebron and Hughes: we are not going to win with Z emphasized more then Lebron and Hughes.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

And BTW our PG position again is basically non existent


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Floooooopppppppppp


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

By the way, I dislike how charges are called now. Even without your feet set, you can slide in front of people and be rewarded for "position."


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Not a bad idea to switch Snow onto VC: he's more physical then Hughes


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Kristic is Killing Z


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

NO MORE Z dammit


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I miss Varejao.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Hughes avoids the ball boy!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Good foul. Let Vince know there's other people out there.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I like that foul: nothing dirty but make VC earn it


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Some really questionable calls against Cleveland


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Whoa.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

On the plus side, Jeff Mcinnis has looked like an idiot out there tonight.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland is down 8 points after three quarters of action (80-72).


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This is just like the Clippers game. We're going to lose because of the first quarter slow start.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Zydrunas is almost going to foul out of the game.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James with another huge dunk!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Jeff Mcinnis is once again the third best player on the Cavs. Haha.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I guess Cleveland is trying to get a little more physical out there.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

These refs have given this game to the Nets on a silver platter


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The Cavs won't win this game. For the same reason they lost to the Clippers. You can't come back when you aren't getting any stops. They are relying on the Nets to go really cold. The Cavs basically have to play perfect to even have a chance to win tonight, and they just don't have that in them tonight.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

If LeBron can somehow will this game, I'll have to go out and get a drink tonight because I don't think I'll be able to sleep. This game is eating at my nerves more than any other game this season.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I hate to say but this is a game we could have used Newble and his six fouls


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Big 3-ball from Marshall.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron telling the crowd to get loud! About time. The crowd at The Q needs to act like the fans at the old building.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

D. Jones for 3!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

And you know why they are tied?

Defense.

They started playing it.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

If there is one player who doesnt' like contact it is VC: great move to put Snow on him.

Don't know if we have enough gas in the tank to finish this game though


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Amazing the effect Lebron has on the game: Nets have been doubling BEFORE he gets the ball in the post and bascially shading him with two when he goes to the 3 point line.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ I was just about to say that. Ever since Cleveland brought a little more "wood" to the game, everything changed.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> If there is one player who doesnt' like contact it is VC: great move to put Snow on him.
> 
> Don't know if we have enough gas in the tank to finish this game though


Yeah that was an inspired move by Mike Brown.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Great shot there by VC


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Marshall for 3!!!!!!!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

What the ****?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

WTF: what is that call?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The Charles Barkley rule? I haven't seen that call be called in... like... forever really.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Counting 5 seconds in slow motion?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The refs just took the wind out of us.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

That's the first time I've ever seen the five second call.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ But that only makes me want to see Cleveland regroup and try to win even more.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Again the refs are handing this game to the Nets


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Jones and Marshall shooting us in and out of the game.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Pls get the ball to Lebron every single time D. Jones


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Why is D. Jones in the game right now? Terrible shot last possession and burned on the defensive end the very next play.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why in God's name is D. Jones on R. jefferson


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Defense got us in, defense is getting us out. Look at the last couple plays. All uncontested layups.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Z scores... and 1!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lol how is that not 5 seconds or 3 seconds in the lane against Z


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Why isn't that a 5 seconds back down call? I don't see how plays like that are diffrent from what Lebron was doing? Lebron wasn't even backing Jefferson down.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

ANOTHER BULL**** CALL: this is unbelievable


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Z killed us today


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Gooden and Marshall fighting over the boards. Ack!

One minor thing I've noticed is Drew is very competitive over rebounds, occasionally fighting his own teammates for them and times like this show the ill effects.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Disapointing game.
Where was Larry Hughes in the second half? Did he get injured?

Just another ****ty effort from a team that still doesn't get it.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I blame Marshall for that one more then Gooden. Gooden was in the right spot


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I thought we were going to get James minutes down. But it looks like he's having to do everything he did last season.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I really don't like the Snow/Jones backcourt runnign together. it's like one player playing 2 spots on the court. I hate Newble but since Brown won't play Jackson maybe we can get rid of that tandem on the court at the saem time


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score: New Jersey 109, Cleveland 100*


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> I thought we were going to get James minutes down. But it looks like he's having to do everything he did last season.


 I don't know why he won't play Jackson 10 minutes a game.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> I don't know why he won't play Jackson 10 minutes a game.


Beats me. We're in the same boat. Guys need more than 2 or 3 minutes to gain confidence, gain real experience and develop rhythm. Even if Luke could only get 2 or 3 shots up in 10 minutes of action, that beats whatever he's seeing now by miles.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 12/10/2005 | Defense trouble for Cavs*











> *Defense trouble for Cavs*
> 
> *They allow Nets to shoot 56 percent from the field*
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Jefferson has hands full with LeBron*











> *Jefferson has hands full with LeBron*
> *But forces several misses, seven turnovers*
> 
> Saturday, December 10, 2005
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*No stops means nothin' but Nets*











> *No stops means nothin’ but Nets*
> *Torrid shooting by opponents keeps up in loss*
> 
> Saturday, December 10, 2005
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*The Morning Journal | News | 12/10/2005 | Backed down and out*











> *Backed down and out*
> 
> *CLEVELAND -- The Cavaliers were foiled by the league’s best 8-9 team and a backdown violation yesterday.*
> 
> ...


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

Are they honestly gonna call a back down violation and let all the traveling happen. Just about every player travels every time he gets the ball.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

What killed us in this one was that 5 second call on Lebron, we had ALL the momentum and the Nets regained their composure after that. 

It's amazing that we are essentially in the same boat as last year despite all the added talent. How Lebron goes, the Cavs go. If he has a subpar game we just have no chance. 

Especially with Larry playing so inconsistenly.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> What killed us in this one was that 5 second call on Lebron, we had ALL the momentum and the Nets regained their composure after that.
> 
> It's amazing that we are essentially in the same boat as last year despite all the added talent. How Lebron goes, the Cavs go. If he has a subpar game we just have no chance.
> 
> Especially with Larry playing so inconsistenly.


 BB: this team simply looks terrible when Lebron is on the bench: ppl just chucking bad shots, TO's, etc etc


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Just stopping by to say good game to the Cleveland Cavaliers board. Hard-fought game on both ends. LeBron James had a terrific second half. :cheers:


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Maybe of some interest here...James increased his career PPG average by more than a full tenth last night.

Before game LBJ - 24.59 ppg
After game LBJ - 24.74 ppg

Just kind of interesting considering he's played 178 games...it's pretty hard to increase your average by a noticable amount in just one game.


----------

